# StreetPass Mii Plaza Games



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

So, I sometimes play Find Mii (I don't bother with Puzzle Swap). Working on getting to Find Mii 2. Anyone else play these? Since I can't StreetPass, I do workouts, to get my 1000 steps/10 coins a day.

What do ya'll play? What do ya'll do to get PlayCoins?


----------



## Torotix (Apr 28, 2013)

For me it's called streetpass quest. I get streetpass at uni so I play afterwards. I'm about half way through streetpass quest 2, I got stuck on the white light room for a while because I was having trouble finding a black mii :/
I've got most of my puzzle swap puzzles done though


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 28, 2013)

I've finished Find Mii and Find Mii 2 dozens of times, getting all the hats and getting the little achievements were fun. Nearly done with Puzzle Swap again, I'm short two pink pieces for the Luigi's Mansion puzzle. 

I hate the pitch black or blinding light rooms, never enough Miis going around wearing Black or White. Too many blue and red Miis.

As for play coins, I go around my day normally with my 3DS in pocket or in bag, I tend to get 2000+ steps doing that.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm about to go do the steps on Wii Fit.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Apr 28, 2013)

I play them both. But since I only got my 3DS a month ago, I'm not very far yet. I still haven't completed Find Mii or any puzzles yet, although I'm almost done with the Metroid puzzle. The puzzles are annoying because you get so many duplicate pieces. I wish you could exchange 5 or 10 duplicates for a new piece.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Apr 28, 2013)

I play both games.  I've finished four puzzles, and I'm close on another five or so.  Second time through the Find Mii quest.  I rarely remember to take my 3DS along when I go out, so it's been. slow going.  Well, it was until I attended FanExpo last weekend and got 110 Street Passes.  I whipped through Find Mii, completed three new puzzles, and got the pink pieces for as many puzzles as possible.  The Pokemon World Championships is in Vancouver this summer, so I'm looking forward to picking up lots more then.  I also pester my daughter once a day for a Street Pass from her Pikachu XL.


----------



## Mike! (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, I played StreetPass Quest obsessively for the first year I had my 3DS, spending all my play coins and making sure my wife's 3DS didn't run out of battery so I could StreetPass with her every day. Eventually got all the hats last September. Just got some pink pieces in the latest Kirby, Luigi and Fire Emblem puzzles too. I love StreetPass - such a genius idea!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 28, 2013)

I unlocked Find Mii 2 and I think I have like 5 puzzles finished and couple that are almost finished. I like puzzle swap better because you don't have to do anything and it's a fun little side thing you can focus on. Find Mii is great for a free "daily" game and the rewards are pretty cool. Puzzle Swap is fun for the long run if you know what I mean.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I unlocked Find Mii 2 and I think I have like 5 puzzles finished and couple that are almost finished. I like puzzle swap better because you don't have to do anything and it's a fun little side thing you can focus on. Find Mii is great for a free "daily" game and the rewards are pretty cool. Puzzle Swap is fun for the long run if you know what I mean.



I'm pretty obsessed with getting the hats.  So far I have beaten Find Mii three times and then Find Mii 2 3 times, and I finished the Find Mii 2 Sercret quest once already, and am on it again now.

I think I only have 3 puzzles done, but I have something like 15 panels x.x  It's gonna take forever.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 28, 2013)

Streetpass Quest 2 is much more forgiving in that you can recruit some previously met people, without having to pray for that randomly generated white mii when you're confronted with a dark room. Then again, the enemies are a lot nastier.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 28, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Streetpass Quest 2 is much more forgiving in that you can recruit some previously met people, without having to pray for that randomly generated white mii when you're confronted with a dark room. Then again, the enemies are a lot nastier.


Green slimes and curse gas, never my friend in Find Mii 2.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

By the way, is there any other way other than walking to get play coins?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 30, 2013)

Um, there's cheating I guess.  Sitting with it on your knee and tapping your foot.  Or shaking it, may I suggest for a complete workout, getting half of your daily coins with your left hand and half with your right hand.

I find that my walk to work each day sorts me out so I hope to have 300 by NL time!  (I better not lose them when I system transfer to the AC bundle in June!!)


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2013)

I love Find Mii (Streetpass Quest) I'm on the last room on the first one


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 30, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Um, there's cheating I guess.  Sitting with it on your knee and tapping your foot.  Or shaking it, may I suggest for a complete workout, getting half of your daily coins with your left hand and half with your right hand.
> 
> I find that my walk to work each day sorts me out so I hope to have 300 by NL time!  (I better not lose them when I system transfer to the AC bundle in June!!)


They won't be lost if the system transfer works as it should.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good news!!

Oh and I just figured out Find Mii is called Streetpass Quest in EU.  I wondered why I'd never found that game, duh!!!


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Good news!!
> 
> Oh and I just figured out Find Mii is called Streetpass Quest in EU.  I wondered why I'd never found that game, duh!!!



Haha me to!, I had to google find mii too see what it was, thought I was missing out on something!


----------



## Maya (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm almost done with SPQ2, I need just 4 more hats and I'm trying to complete it before AC release, so I can save coins for fortune cookies. Also, I have a comic-con in early June and I'd be happy to showoff the final hat


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

So I took my 3DS out to school. Did some switching around with days to get 22 coins, and more importantly, 2 streetpass tags!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 4, 2013)

Because I usually get 4-6 streetpasses a day, I have been through Find Mii twice, through Find Mii II and Find Mii II's secret quest and I'm almost done with a second playthrough of FMII's secret quest. There's a lot of rooms to clear and hats to get.

I also have several puzzles finished. I love the dioramas, and I can't wait to finish LMDM's and AC:NL's when it comes out.


----------



## keybug55 (May 5, 2013)

I take mine to school (put it in my bag or pocket) and I get 2000 steps a day (20 coins a day I think). I used to get 7 streetpasses a day last year; This year I only get about 2-4 (don't ask how that happened). I played Find Mii II and Puzzle Swap. I have currently 16 puzzles that are completed, but I never get any puzzle pieces anymore via streetpass. I think I'm in my 6th secret quest in Find Mii II (I still don't have all the hats) and it takes me forever to clear one room :/


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 5, 2013)

I just completed my first puzzle last night (the Metroid: Other M one). In Find Mii, I'm in the next-to-last room. I know I'm way behind most of you guys.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 5, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I take mine to school (put it in my bag or pocket) and I get 2000 steps a day (20 coins a day I think). I used to get 7 streetpasses a day last year; This year I only get about 2-4 (don't ask how that happened). I played Find Mii II and Puzzle Swap. I have currently 16 puzzles that are completed, but I never get any puzzle pieces anymore via streetpass. I think I'm in my 6th secret quest in Find Mii II (I still don't have all the hats) and it takes me forever to clear one room :/



You're limited to 10 coins a day unless you are a cheater like me and change the date to some time in 2030 halfway through the day.


----------



## keybug55 (May 5, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> You're limited to 10 coins a day unless you are a cheater like me and change the date to some time in 2030 halfway through the day.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that xD

*saves playcoins for cookies*


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> You're limited to 10 coins a day unless you are a cheater like me and change the date to some time in 2030 halfway through the day.



Same lol


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 6, 2013)

I haven't completed a single puzzle yet  But that's mostly because I spend all my playcoins on find mii instead and the only puzzles I get are from streetpass haha


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

I just got 4 StreetPasses


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 9, 2013)

The Pokemon World Championships are in Vancouver this August.  I'm so excited, I'm just going to sit by the entrance to the convention hall and rack up Street Passes.  I am so going to catch 'em all (puzzle pieces).


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> The Pokemon World Championships are in Vancouver this August.  I'm so excited, I'm just going to sit by the entrance to the convention hall and rack up Street Passes.  I am so going to catch 'em all (puzzle pieces).



Some day, I'm going to go to a competition or E3 or something and just rack up tons of Street Passes. To be honest, I'm just glad you can use the same Mii you StreetPassed on both PuzzleSwap and Find Mii.

I've got three regions thus far. My state (Maryland), D.C, and Virginia.

It's amazing how high some people have gotten. I passed with someone who has a plaza population of 583. >.>


----------



## Sora (May 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Some day, I'm going to go to a competition or E3 or something and just rack up tons of Street Passes.



100% Ditto. I think I may be going with some friends to E3 next year though. They want to see the xbox 720 and they think it'll be teased by then. I myself will just go run around, swinging my 3ds in the air trying to get streetpasses. I once got like 5 in my mall, but that was after being there almost 3 hours.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 9, 2013)

I barely even get Streetpasses... I live in the middle of nowhere, anyway, so I kinda figured...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Some day, I'm going to go to a competition or E3 or something and just rack up tons of Street Passes. To be honest, I'm just glad you can use the same Mii you StreetPassed on both PuzzleSwap and Find Mii.
> 
> *I've got three regions thus far. My state (Maryland), D.C, and Virginia.*
> 
> It's amazing how high some people have gotten. I passed with someone who has a plaza population of 583. >.>



!

How close are you to the DC area? I am very close and will be going to Maryland tomorrow actually, but that's beside my point. Point is, if you're close enough to the 9th Level of Hell (DC/Beltway/WHY) definitely check out StreetPass DC! While I myself haven't attended one of these meetups yet, I hope to make it out to this one as the date should actually work for me for once. 

And for everyone else looking for more passes, keep an eye out on this list. They tend to keep it pretty up to date, I've seen some groups come and go on that list if they don't let the person who maintains the site up to date.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 10, 2013)

I streetpassed lots of people from all over the world in DC.


----------



## Wish (May 10, 2013)

Tom said:


> !
> 
> How close are you to the DC area? I am very close and will be going to Maryland tomorrow actually, but that's beside my point. Point is, if you're close enough to the 9th Level of Hell (DC/Beltway/WHY) definitely check out StreetPass DC! While I myself haven't attended one of these meetups yet, I hope to make it out to this one as the date should actually work for me for once.
> 
> And for everyone else looking for more passes, keep an eye out on this list. They tend to keep it pretty up to date, I've seen some groups come and go on that list if they don't let the person who maintains the site up to date.



I live very close to DC ahuehuehue

Haven't seen you in awhile!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I streetpassed lots of people from all over the world in DC.



Very lively area, I don't pick up many people from different regions though. :/ Probably just looking in all the wrong place though.

@Litwick: I lurk real good.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 12, 2013)

I get a load of Japanese and Chinese tourists here


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2013)

I should totally go down to D.C. at some point just for StreetPassing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I should totally go down to D.C. at some point just for StreetPassing.



Definitely! Just chilling at the Natural History Museum netted me 20+ people from different states and even Germany.


----------



## Roknar (May 14, 2013)

I brought my 3DS to Disney World this past winter, and I got a TON of StreetPasses. From the United States, to Brazil, to Japan, I got about 10 every couple hours for like 3 or 4 days. I too play Find Mii and the collect the Puzzle pieces everyday. Beat Find Mii a few times, and I'm on the final stage of Find Mii II now.


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

Let's see how many I get tomorrow


----------



## Roknar (May 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Let's see how many I get tomorrow



Be sure to let us know!


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2013)

...none

._.

But I did beat Find Mii I Round I.


----------



## Roknar (May 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> ...none
> 
> ._.
> 
> But I did beat Find Mii I Round I.



Aww man...  I hate when that happens. Oh well, at least you got some play coins. Congrats on beating Find Mii!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 16, 2013)

I just beat the secret quest for Find Mii II another time (lost count) and got a Waluigi hat. Now I'm going back through the first Find Mii to get the remaining hats.


----------



## Peachk33n (May 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> So, I sometimes play Find Mii (I don't bother with Puzzle Swap). Working on getting to Find Mii 2. Anyone else play these? Since I can't StreetPass, I do workouts, to get my 1000 steps/10 coins a day.
> 
> What do ya'll play? What do ya'll do to get PlayCoins?



I do the exact same thing lol. Get my 10 coins and use them to hire heros everyday to get further. Im on my second play through of findmii2. mannnn you have to play them so many times to get all of the hats :S 

I get a decent amount of streetpasses... but its still going to take me forever to get all the puzzle pieces 

I have to add though, sometimes im really lazy and just shake my 3DS for the 10 coins XD


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2013)

I'm on round 2 of Find Mii. Hats >


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 17, 2013)

Speaking of the puzzle swap in the title, is it possible to get multiple panels via spotpass in one go? Like Nintendo sending you a piece of the puzzle? I received 2 different puzzle pieces, 1 per 3DS, but there's apparently another piece to an ACNL puzzle being released, will I be able to get that one as well or not?


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

I play both but I haven't gotten very far.

I have a problem though with Puzzle Swap. When I purchase a puzzle piece with play coins, it doesn't let me choose from with puzzle I want the piece for, it just chooses it randomly for me. Is this how it works or am I able to choose which puzzle I want the piece for?


----------



## Mint (May 18, 2013)

Pudge said:


> I play both but I haven't gotten very far.
> 
> I have a problem though with Puzzle Swap. When I purchase a puzzle piece with play coins, it doesn't let me choose from with puzzle I want the piece for, it just chooses it randomly for me. Is this how it works or am I able to choose which puzzle I want the piece for?



That's just how it works. You can't choose which puzzle you want the piece for. :c


----------



## oath2order (May 18, 2013)

Mint said:


> That's just how it works. You can't choose which puzzle you want the piece for. :c



Well that sucks :/


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

That definitely sucks.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 19, 2013)

It really sucks when the game gives you a piece that you already have.  That makes me say bad words out loud, so I try not to buy puzzle pieces when I'm riding the train or bus to work.  Otherwise, I scare the locals.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

I think I'm going to start bringing my 3DS to work, leaving it in StreetPass mode, then going over to the electronics section and putting the 3DS on display over there in StreetPass mode.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I think I'm going to start bringing my 3DS to work, leaving it in StreetPass mode, then going over to the electronics section and putting the 3DS on display over there in StreetPass mode.



Lock that down for sure, would hate for you to lose it.  

And I hate not getting pink pieces. ):<


----------



## PapaNer (May 23, 2013)

I just got both keys and started the Find Mii 2 secret quest for the second or third time (can't remember) and I'm stuck on this damn reaper that uses curse gas.  The biggest problem is I haven't taken my 3ds out and about with me in a while, so I usually only have the one mii and if I use a potion it'll just come back the next time.  x.x


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 23, 2013)

PapaNer why don't you use 2 play coins to hire a random scrub to use the potion instead of the streetpasses mii?


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2013)

So I might be going to the Nintendo World Store event for Animal Crossing and I am going to get so many StreetPasses it's not even funny.


----------



## Cottonball (May 23, 2013)

I walk around school and I get street passes!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> So I might be going to the Nintendo World Store event for Animal Crossing and I am going to get so many StreetPasses it's not even funny.


Your 3DS and green light will beg for mercy. Swim in puzzle pieces, ignore level one pawns for Find Mii.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

Tom said:


> Your 3DS and green light will beg for mercy. Swim in puzzle pieces, ignore level one pawns for Find Mii.



I'll be doing another run of Find Mii 1, so I'll definitely be using them for that.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 25, 2013)

I'm going to VANCAF today, armed with my 3DS.  Here's hoping I come away with more than another Battle Kittens t-shirt.


----------



## Cottonball (May 25, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> I'm going to VANCAF today, armed with my 3DS.  Here's hoping I come away with more than another Battle Kittens t-shirt.



Where is that?~


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 25, 2013)

It's at the Roundhouse Community Centre in Yaletown, today and tomorrow.  Lots of great comic artists, I spent all my money and didn't even get a t-shirt.  Also got 14 Streetpasses.  Probably would have been more, but I didn't check until I was having lunch (it was maxed at 10 at that point).


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2013)

I went to the sydney lights show last night and got 9 (most i've gotten in one trip was 4 LOL)

I got two Japanese players with New Leaf.


I'm happy I actually got a good amount of streetpasses though


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 25, 2013)

I just went to Six Flags New England today and left my 3DS in my bag and got about 8 streetpasses.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 26, 2013)

Ah I got so many Street Passes at the Comic Con I attended, 40! I managed to get all the pink puzzle pieces for the Animal Crossing puzzle too, just need to fill in most of the rest now using coins!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2013)

I completed all but New Leaf and Dillion's.  No pink pieces for those from my usual sources, kinda bums me out.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 27, 2013)

I have a question for you guys since I thought this would be an appropriate thread for this. I haven't received my New Leaf puzzle through SpotPass yet and I got the start of the Mario Tennis Open puzzle instead. I have a lot of puzzles that I still need to complete and I want to get to work on my New Leaf puzzle before I buy the game...


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> I have a question for you guys since I thought this would be an appropriate thread for this. I haven't received my New Leaf puzzle through SpotPass yet and I got the start of the Mario Tennis Open puzzle instead. I have a lot of puzzles that I still need to complete and I want to get to work on my New Leaf puzzle before I buy the game...



I have the exact same issue. I got Kirby instead. Talk about disappointment. {Not that Kirbys _bad_, but you know..}


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

I'm just glad I finished round one of Find Mii before the New Leaf's release, so I can focus all my Play Coins on the fortune cookies.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> I have a question for you guys since I thought this would be an appropriate thread for this. I haven't received my New Leaf puzzle through SpotPass yet and I got the start of the Mario Tennis Open puzzle instead. I have a lot of puzzles that I still need to complete and I want to get to work on my New Leaf puzzle before I buy the game...


Well I haven't tested this method and I'm not entirely sure it works, but supposedly if you turn on SpotPass for 10 seconds and then turn it back on you can get the puzzle to pop. Guy said it wasn't going to 100% be a puzzle and it could just be a pop-up for Find Mii 2 (that stupid sequel notice they sent out way back when) so just rinse and repeat until you're caught up. If you've got time to kill then go for it and let us know if it works, otherwise go out and chill at a StreetPass Arizona meetup after launch. :/


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 1, 2013)

I spent 120 coins since yesterday on puzzles and out of all that, I got maybe 10 new ones ;3; 
And damn green slime on find mii 2. I wasted so many turns wondering why red, blue and purple magic didn't work :<


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I spent 120 coins since yesterday on puzzles and out of all that, I got maybe 10 new ones ;3;
> And damn green slime on find mii 2. I wasted so many turns wondering why red, blue and purple magic didn't work :<



I know that feel. I forgot that magic doesn't work on them.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 1, 2013)

I used 10 coins today on puzzle pieces and I got a pink one for the Animal Crossing puzzle!!!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> I used 10 coins today on puzzle pieces and I got a pink one for the Animal Crossing puzzle!!!



Hey there, congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 2, 2013)

*Tom*
Seriously :< and then they have such a high miss rate when you go to attack them that its virtually impossible to kill one with one hero! They're like the shedinja of Find Mii >:0
But I did manage to finally beat it. Focusing on Puzzle Swap for now though as my puzzles are almost all done.

Only need 3 more pink pieces for ACNL ^^


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 3, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> I used 10 coins today on puzzle pieces and I got a pink one for the Animal Crossing puzzle!!!



I thought you could only get pink tiles through trading


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, pink pieces are street pass only


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> They're like the shedinja of Find Mii >:0



I love Shedinja. Such a badass.

Good thing I put off Find Mii then. I don't want to have to deal with that XD


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 3, 2013)

Used my 10 today and didnt get any animal crossing ones  :< 

But got the new stationery!!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 3, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Used my 10 today and didnt get any animal crossing ones  :<
> 
> But got the new stationery!!



Oh my god, somebody who spelled stationery right! Thank you!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 3, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Oh my god, somebody who spelled stationery right! Thank you!



lol your welcome


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 6, 2013)

I used 104 coins last night.. Got 52 pieces... Out of those 52 pieces, about 18 weren't used ;3; everything keeps going to Fire Emblem. I keep missing just a single piece or 2 from certain puzzles


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 7, 2013)

I got Iwata today, I'm sure everyone else did! My first Special Mii!


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jun 7, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> I got Iwata today, I'm sure everyone else did! My first Special Mii!



Me too!  It was kind of exciting.  His most recently played game was Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 7, 2013)

I got iwata as well. Finished the ACNL puzzle thanks to his pink piece c:


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 8, 2013)

I finally finished Find Mii for the first time today. I have no intentions of restarting it any time soon; I'm going to focus on the puzzles now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I got iwata as well. Finished the ACNL puzzle thanks to his pink piece c:



Got all the pink pieces for it but the bottom right.  Coordinated it with a friend to get that piece though. Sadly it doesn't seem like Dillon's puzzle got any love, nobody has a pink piece for it.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I won't be doing anything for these two games for a while now


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

Im on street pass quest 2, I just can't win! I only get street pass at uni so I'm not there for months and then when I find a hero they're level 1 and 2!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2013)

More special Miis! I love E3!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2013)

Tom said:


> More special Miis! I love E3!



Same! I wish that I could have non-Green Miis, but I'm good with whatever.

My Plaza is filling out nicely.

By the way, apparently, with the demo units at stores like GameStop and Target, when you StreetPass with them, you can potentially get some of the Miis in their own system that they got from StreetPass. I read this here.

On another note, for those of us who _do_ StreetPass with the demo units at retail stores, and for those of us lucky enough to even work at said retail stores (like me at Target), this is gonna be useful, though StreetPasses sometimes fail to register a tag. From what I've read, the make sure you get the tag, take the 3DS demo unit, power it down and wait for the blue light to go off then on, and hold L+R for 3 seconds. Hit the power button again, the sleep menu pops up, and then hit home. Apparently this works.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

~bump~

New update to Mii Plaza for NA!


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2013)

I went ahead and bought the new games bundle last night. So far, this is how I'd rate them in order:

Monster Manor
Mii Force
Warrior's Way/Flower Town

At the moment, I'm a bit bummed out about both Warrior's Way and Flower Town, but with more play I think Flower Town might win out. (I keep unlocking new stuff...)


----------



## oath2order (Jul 13, 2013)

Warrior's Way is awesome for me, because I work at Target, and StreetPass with the in-store 3DS. I got like 180 people added to my army. It's awesome!

I suck at bullet hell games, so Mii Force is...meh. Flower Town seems like it has a lot going on in it.


----------



## Justin (Jul 13, 2013)

I got like 900 added to my army after I met a Japanese dude, lol. Also, if you meet someone who actually has the game too, you can fight their army. If you win, you get the sum of their entire army! So I got like 2,500 added at once from someone who had the game. 

And yeah, I got a bit farther in Flower Town, it's pretty cool now. Feels a bit Animal Crossing-y.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2013)

Haven't purchased them yet, waiting on my $30 credit that'll arrive whenever after I pickup SMTIV. Got Xenoblade, New Super Mario/Luigi U, and Skyward Sword puzzles, only have all the blue pieces to the Mario. Nintendo is very stingy on the pink pieces.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 14, 2013)

I've finished 3 puzzles and nearly finished the street pass quest for the 3rd time just up to the ultimate ghost. then hopefully I'll be up to street pass quest 2. I normally spend my play coins on puzzle pieces but I after I spend about 50 coins I only get two or three new pieces, four if I'm lucky.


----------



## Peachy (Jul 14, 2013)

How much will the game bundle be? 'Cause I'm definitely thinking of getting it! I'm worried though because I have a small group of friends who also might get it so Warrior's Way is going to be so intense.


----------



## Justin (Jul 14, 2013)

Bundle is $15 for all four games. Alternatively, $5 per game.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 14, 2013)

I usually take my 3DS with me when I go to school, which is an hour long bus ride and then a 20 minute walk. That usually gets me enough coins. Sometimes I'll walk around town and hope to get some streetpasses. I usually play the puzzle swap and Quest.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2013)

I work at Target and I started keeping my 3DS in my pocket with me. I got a StreetPass from El Salvador!


----------



## Spontida (Aug 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I work at Target and I started keeping my 3DS in my pocket with me. I got a StreetPass from El Salvador!



o_o I went to Target and I got someoen from El Salvador too....


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2013)

I really love the Mii Plaza and to be honest, it was selected as my favorite game until Animal Crossing came out. I also really like the 4 new games, although, I feel they depend a little too much on StreetPass--you really need to constantly be streetpassing large groups at a time to get the full amount of fun out of it :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 25, 2013)

Attended my first StreetPass meetup, completed all the new puzzles and stomped some armies.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

I've gotten 100% of the puzzle pieces.  I LOVE Puzzle Swap.  I've had Find Me II for a long time and don't really like how I need certain shirt combos.  It bothers me to have to get that lucky, and no one wears a yellow shirt in my previous encounters.  I'd REALLY like to get the new set of games, even if they're nothing super special, completion is my thing.  It feels wrong that they're not there.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2013)

You know you can spend PlayCoins on previous heroes, right?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> You know you can spend PlayCoins on previous heroes, right?



Aqua mentioned he hasn't passed someone with a yellow shirt, which is understandable. Surprisingly yellow doesn't show often for me, purple and pink do though. Blue and red most often though.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh didn't read that >.>


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

Tom said:


> Aqua mentioned he hasn't passed someone with a yellow shirt, which is understandable. Surprisingly yellow doesn't show often for me, purple and pink do though. Blue and red most often though.



Yeah, lol.  I've tried ordering the random dog heroes, but I've wasted all my play coins trying to get lucky finding two yellow shirts.  Maybe soon...  maybe soon..


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2013)

Go to a Target. Change the color of the Target Mii to Yellow


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Go to a Target. Change the color of the Target Mii to Yellow



There's a special Target Mii??   I've gotten ONE from I don't know where.  lol


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2013)

Aquadirt said:


> There's a special Target Mii??   I've gotten ONE from I don't know where.  lol



Well, it's not a SPECIAL one. It's just a regular Mii.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Go to a Target. Change the color of the Target Mii to Yellow



I thought good ole Big N locked the demo units back up again. I stopped StreetPassing the demo unit a long time ago.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2013)

I just want to bring this back to remind everybody to go to their nearby Target/Walmart/Best Buy, and stand near the Black Friday lines to get StreetPass data!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I just want to bring this back to remind everybody to go to their nearby Target/Walmart/Best Buy, and stand near the Black Friday lines to get StreetPass data!


And don't forget you can get Special Miis from Nintendo Zones! These guys have all the pink pieces and have some special bonuses in the new games.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2013)

BLARGH.

I got TWO StreetPasses.

From COWORKERS.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 29, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I just want to bring this back to remind everybody to go to their nearby Target/Walmart/Best Buy, and stand near the Black Friday lines to get StreetPass data!



I READ THIS TOO LATE LKHAFKJAHGKDHKJGDHLKHKJ!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 3, 2013)

Today I StreetPassed someone from California.

I'm in Maryland.

???


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2013)

I just SteetPassed seven people today.

1 from Virginia
1 from the Netherlands???
1 from Washington state??? Which is where I'm moving to.
1 from Colorado???
1 from California
1 from Pennsylvania
Tom from Nintendo

Two new states and a new country. ****in' awesome.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, the National StreetPass Weekend started today, so the relay stations will give you random people from across the country. I got two from Indiana, one from Pennsylvania, one from Texas, and one from Washington.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2013)

Where ARE the relay stations though?


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm jealous- I want to be in America for that..Since I'm in Austrlia, It's rare to get even 1. (Sometimes I get 5+...But that's only happened once.)


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Where ARE the relay stations though?


If you're in America, try McDonald's, Best Buy, and Starbucks. You can find your nearest Nintendo Zones here.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 14, 2013)

There's...a Nintendo Zone at a Ruby Tuesday????

And FedEx???

I mean, McDonald's, I get, Starbucks, yeah, AT&T makes sense, but Ruby Tuesday and FedEx? Weird.

All Nintendo Zones are relay stations though, right?


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2013)

Imagine living right next to a Starbucks or mcdonalds x_x Amazing food AND infinite street passes!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 14, 2013)

Went out the other day, just a shopping day out with a few friends, and got over 30 streetpasses, which is really wierd because around here I'm usually lucky to get 1-2...
There were even 4 german streetpasses, all in the time we spent in McDonalds <3

Made streetpass quest si much easier xD


----------



## Silversea (Dec 14, 2013)

There is a MacDonalds about 10 minute from me. Hmm.

Lots of people seem to be quite adamant with Puzzle Swap. No wonder its so hard finding new puzzle pieces.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> There's...a Nintendo Zone at a Ruby Tuesday????
> 
> And FedEx???
> 
> ...



Yeah, supposing they all work.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I connected to the nearby Nintendo Zone. Got two StreetPasses, and one of the people was last playing the Nintendo Zone viewer...


----------



## CM Mark (Dec 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I think I connected to the nearby Nintendo Zone. Got two StreetPasses, and one of the people was last playing the Nintendo Zone viewer...



One of the 6 I got today at my local Starbucks was last playing the Eshop


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

WOOO.

Just got all the hats from Find Mii 2.

Just ten rounds of Secret Quest and I'll have them all!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> WOOO.
> 
> Just got all the hats from Find Mii 2.
> 
> Just ten rounds of Secret Quest and I'll have them all!



-gawps- I'm 10 thousand light years away from achieving this, due to that infernal poison room eating away at everyone.
And that's after getting 150 streetpasses in the past 2 weeks. o: ~ brings me to about 520 total.

I do now only need about 100 puzzle pieces though. :3

And I hate that in those 150 streetpasses only 4 had ACNL, yet my other 3DS got 20 passes and 11 of them had ACNL. <_<;


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

Wait, is the poison room in Secret Quest?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Wait, is the poison room in Secret Quest?



In streetpass quest 2 for me. ~ so in find mii 2 I would have thought. (The one after completing the first round twice with prince and princess yourface, right?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 1, 2014)

How do you get past the poison room?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Jan 1, 2014)

You need 2 yellow shirts in your party (sand dries out the poison.  Apparently.)

Edit: if you have the first warrior in your party be yellow, I don't think it matters where the next yellow is so long as he/she is somewhere in your party.  If your first warrior isn't yellow, they'll just go home and you'll have wasted them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah ok, thanks. Hoping some of my past streetpasses were yellow then.

Aaaand they're not...


----------



## Julum (Jan 1, 2014)

I always thought those Streetpass games were stupid. And to get my Play Coins, I just keep shaking my 3DS until I get all 10.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> In streetpass quest 2 for me. ~ so in find mii 2 I would have thought. (The one after completing the first round twice with prince and princess yourface, right?)



Oh. I don't remember that room.



Julum said:


> I always thought those Streetpass games were stupid. And to get my Play Coins, I just keep shaking my 3DS until I get all 10.



Then go away.


----------



## unravel (Jan 1, 2014)

I play when I receive notifications.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 1, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Ah ok, thanks. Hoping some of my past streetpasses were yellow then.
> 
> Aaaand they're not...



Hence the problem I had.  I only got through it cause I changed my Mii colour on my spare 3DS and made sure I passed it before going anyway, then waited until I finally passed a yellow shirt for this. =.=



oath2order said:


> Oh. I don't remember that room.



It was at the last fork in the path I think, on the lower path, only 4-5 from the end.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 1, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> Hence the problem I had.  I only got through it cause I changed my Mii colour on my spare 3DS and made sure I passed it before going anyway, then waited until I finally passed a yellow shirt for this. =.=
> 
> 
> 
> It was at the last fork in the path I think, on the lower path, only 4-5 from the end.


Well I happen to be hanging out with two of my friends who have 3DSes tomorrow, I can just ask them to change their clothes to yellow xDthats what I did in a dark room, when I just couldn't get a white warrior...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 1, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Well I happen to be hanging out with two of my friends who have 3DSes tomorrow, I can just ask them to change their clothes to yellow xDthats what I did in a dark room, when I just couldn't get a white warrior...



That should work, might be better to ask them to change to yellow now as after I changed my next streetpass didn't pick up on it. ~ though I might have needed to restart the system or something.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 2, 2014)

Well that plan fell flat, since one of them has lost their charger and can't do anything with her 3DS until she either finds the charger or buys a new charger :/
(And the other was ill so she couldn't come out :'()


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2014)

New Spotpass Mii ya'll


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2014)

I got home from work today.

Tagged someone from Peru


----------



## Flop (Oct 19, 2014)

Oath you're so lame


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 19, 2014)

I bought all the Streetpass games but I really only play Find Mii, Puzzle Swap, the thing with flowers, and the thing with the soldiers. I went to Fanime 2014 this year and that pretty much gave me all of the puzzle pieces which was great for me, because I don't really like using my play coins to buy pieces.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I got home from work today.
> 
> Tagged someone from Peru



Why would someone from Peru go to Target in Maryland.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 22, 2014)

Bump because new Fantasy Life Puzzle out in the US. So far no pink pieces.


----------



## Justin (Oct 22, 2014)

When are they going to sell more of these games I want more give them to me Nintendo

I want that shady ass rabbit back.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 22, 2014)

Justin said:


> When are they going to sell more of these games I want more give them to me Nintendo
> 
> I want that shady ass rabbit back.



Hey kids *lips smacking noise* wannnaa buy some games? They're real quality stuff, some real nice product.

(Nintendo pls gib more Pink Pieces you cheap turds)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 23, 2014)

Get ready to hit up the local Nintendo Zone hotspots and pray they work well guys! All Nintendo Zone StreetPass Relays will be connected to one another allowing you to get StreetPasses from other states and regions! So make that pilgrimage to McDonalds, Starbucks, AT&T Shops, Best Buy, Home Depot and more for that little green light!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 25, 2014)

Oooh. That's good to know.

Also, I did get all the other streetpass games and I make sure to play all of them when I get streetpasses. My favorites are Flower Town, Monster Manor, Puzzle Swap, and the Find Mii series (you know since there's Find Mii, Find Mii II, and secret quest).


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

Bumping this thread because I want to know if anyone plays these games. I have all of them but I don't play the space one because I suck at it. 
I've got nearly all the puzzle pieces in puzzle swap, save a few from the newest Fantasy Life panel. 
And yeah. Does anyone else play these?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't really play these much. The only reason I check on them is whenever I get a notification that I have new puzzle pieces. Completing the puzzles or whatever doesn't really amuse me. DX


----------



## Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Bumping this thread because I want to know if anyone plays these games. I have all of them but I don't play the space one because I suck at it.
> I've got nearly all the puzzle pieces in puzzle swap, save a few from the newest Fantasy Life panel.
> And yeah. Does anyone else play these?



I do! Except the space game, I didn't even buy it. I haven't played anything but Flower Town in ages though -- I just got the golden watering can and now it's time to try and finish all the jobs.


----------



## Coach (Nov 8, 2014)

I play both! I also have the four games you have to buy.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2014)

Went on a date tonight, had my 3DS, got 10 StreetPasses

4 Maryland
1 Virginia
1 DC
1 Ohio (new!)
1 generic US
1 Missouri (new!)
1 New York


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 22, 2014)

I check my Streetpasses every 3 months or so lol. I enjoy the games, I just don't think about it.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Woohoo!! I finally convinced my parents to take me out for that 100/day badge. Streetpasses are so rare in my area so it takes a lot of work. And my parents don't like taking me to nintendo zones but yesterday they took me to get best buy, future shop, and Home Depot!! I finally got the 100 streetpasses in a day badge! I ended up with 101 passes, my DS died right after I got the last passes so I am lucky I got them though. 54 of them were from Home Depot.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> Woohoo!! I finally convinced my parents to take me out for that 100/day badge. Streetpasses are so rare in my area so it takes a lot of work. And my parents don't like taking me to nintendo zones but yesterday they took me to get best buy, future shop, and Home Depot!! I finally got the 100 streetpasses in a day badge! I ended up with 101 passes, my DS died right after I got the last passes so I am lucky I got them though. 54 of them were from Home Depot.



Whoa, 54 from Home Depot? What'd you do, sit there all day?! D;


----------



## Tao (Nov 23, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> Woohoo!! I finally convinced my parents to take me out for that 100/day badge. Streetpasses are so rare in my area so it takes a lot of work. And my parents don't like taking me to nintendo zones but yesterday they took me to get best buy, future shop, and Home Depot!! I finally got the 100 streetpasses in a day badge! I ended up with 101 passes, my DS died right after I got the last passes so I am lucky I got them though. 54 of them were from Home Depot.





I didn't even know "more than 100 streetpasses" was a thing.


Honestly, I only ever get 20 at the most. Since you have to 'empty your streetpass' every 10 hits, I tend to only ever get 10 at a time since I just forget to clear it out. I've gotten 20 on about 3 occasions where I actually remember to 'clear it out' whilst I'm in town.


Seriously though...I could probably knock out about 500 in a day easily, especially since it's nearly Christmas and towns/citys are packed with people now. Within the 5 minute walk from work to the bus station I would ALWAYS have 10 hits, and I didn't even really pass many 'gamey places' either.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2014)

...I need to get back in DC asap for 1) cute guy date time and 2) omg streetpass


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2014)

Tao said:


> I didn't even know "more than 100 streetpasses" was a thing.



It's an painful achievement for StreetPass Mii plaza. Almost got it back with the Legend of Zelda Symphony when it was touring, but came up short one (cri). Got it earlier this year when I visited Pokemon Worlds 2014 in DC and Pokemon Symphony.


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

how do you unlock find mii II and the find mii II secret quest


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 24, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> how do you unlock find mii II and the find mii II secret quest


If I remember correctly, Find Mii II is unlocked by completing the original twice, Secret Quest by completing Find Mii II twice.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 25, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> If I remember correctly, Find Mii II is unlocked by completing the original twice, Secret Quest by completing Find Mii II twice.


Pretty sure you're correct, though I think Find Mii II Secret is unlocked after you first beat it.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 25, 2014)

I barely use it anymore. I used to waste a bunch of play coins trying to beat streetpass quest though.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 26, 2014)

Heading out into the city today so I'm definitely going to pick up a few people at least. I hope I get to StreetPass some other people that bought the DLC, I need to get those ridiculous requirement for StreetPass Battle. Winning 300 battles with other monarchs, like for real. That's gonna be the most impossible to get Ticket.

Not counting the fact that I suck at StreetPass Squad.


----------



## Tao (Nov 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Heading out into the city today so I'm definitely going to pick up a few people at least. I hope I get to StreetPass some other people that bought the DLC, I need to get those ridiculous requirement for StreetPass Battle. Winning 300 battles with other monarchs, like for real. That's gonna be the most impossible to get Ticket.
> 
> Not counting the fact that I suck at StreetPass Squad.



What are those 'DLC' games like?

I've only ever stuck with 'Puzzle Swap' and 'Streetpass Quest'. Do other people need to own the DLC things to use them? Are they actually fun? Are they worth the money?

It's hard to judge these things for myself with the little amount of detail Nintendo gives about the Streetpass DLC.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 26, 2014)

Tao said:


> What are those 'DLC' games like?
> 
> I've only ever stuck with 'Puzzle Swap' and 'Streetpass Quest'. Do other people need to own the DLC things to use them? Are they actually fun? Are they worth the money?
> 
> It's hard to judge these things for myself with the little amount of detail Nintendo gives about the Streetpass DLC.


StreetPass Squad is a space shooter of sorts. The people you get by StreetPassing become attack pods, the color they are determines what kind of attack they do (red is flamethrower, white gives you sawblades). It's pretty challenging, at least for me it is. There's a bunch of extra things to complete, like collecting all gems, not losing any attack pods, etc.

StreetPass Garden is just a flower breeding sim. People you StreetPass come over and water your plant, if you both have a plant that bloomed then it can cross-breed and give you new breeds. There's also customization for your garden, the pots plants are in, and you can do jobs where you need to grow specific flowers. It's relaxing, but once you get to the last few (I've grown 76 out of 80 so far), it gets really hard to obtain the last ones you need.

StreetPass Battle has you conquer the world by building an army. People you StreetPass are used by having the number of people they have in their plaza added to your army. If they own the game, then they will challenge you to a battle instead. The battling itself is just a game of rock-paper-scissors.

StreetPass Mansion is a semi-horror RPG of sorts. You get into encounters with ghosts, you get weapons that you can level and upgrade, it all works on an HP system. In the mansion you go through floors and try to find the stairs so you can get to the next floor. StreetPassed people gives you tiles to use. The more you SP one person, the more kinds of tiles they're able to give you. It also has Ella Mentree who should be the new 3DS girl.

As for if it's worth the money, if the price was lowered everywhere I'd say it is. I bought it when the pack itself was still €15, it's now been lowered to €10. Apart from Squad I play them every time I get tags. Squad is just a bit too much trouble for me, and I feel like I almost have to use a guide for it. Or I just suck at space shooters. All in all though, I don't regret my purchase. They're quirky and have a lot of content.


----------



## Tao (Nov 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Lots of text




I may have to look into this more! That's a better explanation than what the actual descriptions in game are, battle and mansion actually have me interested. I'm not sure how much €10 is in ?, but I'm sure it's like ?5, which seems worth it even if it's not that great :3


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 28, 2014)

So they started distributing pieces for the Ultimate NES Remix panel. I got the notification on both my XL and 2DS, yet when I loaded up my 2DS and got the whole "here's a new panel!" business, it gave me a piece from the Fire Emblem: Awakening panel instead.

tl;dr waahh gimme second panel piece


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 30, 2014)

I play FM2, And PS.


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 8, 2014)

The Mii plaza games are all really fun, but my favorite one is Find Mii.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 9, 2014)

I think they only give one new panel piece at once, so if you have one waiting and a new one comes out you only get the newer one.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2015)

Bumping for relevance due to updates


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

I personally play All of them except for Mii Force and Warriors Way.
Mii Force because It's not that fun, and Warrior's Way because I've already gotten all the tickets.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm loving the fishing and zombie games. And I enjoy the vault, I put away pretty much everything but puzzle, mii force, flower town, and the new stuff in there.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

I pretty much only use the free games, might look into the paid one because they got nice hats sometime if I have more money 

Sadly I don't get many streetpass hits here so I just do it when I can, I'm not that much of a frequent Mii Plaza user.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh I'm so glad this thread is here. xD
I'm fortunate enough to live in an area to have multiple Nintendo zones nearby so I've been getting 30+ streetpasses every day for International Streetpass Week. Good move on Nintendo's part to release the new games at the same time


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2015)

I got Reggie's Mii from spotpass and I finally got past the ghost with the yellow shield. I was stuck on that guy for like, a year. xD  Then he whammed through a few more ghosts and now I'm stuck on the fire red one. 

At least I made progress! XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm so glad they added two more games to the Streetpass plaza. I'm probably going to get an eShop card and buy the Thank You bundle. Did they make any other changes in addition to the new games?


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 24, 2015)

I just started messing around with Mii Plaza last week. I don't know if I'll go for the pay games, but the fishing one does sound like fun. Has anyone managed to get any international street passes this week? I may try to hit a Zone over the weekend.

I'm near a pretty busy travel hub in a major city once a week, so am normally able to pick up a few Street Passes at a time that way.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm so glad they added two more games to the Streetpass plaza. I'm probably going to get an eShop card and buy the Thank You bundle. Did they make any other changes in addition to the new games?


They added the VIP feature (paid $4.99 USD), it allows you to save Miis that have visited your plaza so that they never get deleted from your plaza because of the limit. Good if you've got the other games or play a lot of Mii Force, as you can then hang onto your favorite useful Gold Pants. Outside of the new stuff, I believe they've tweaked the old to allow you to purchase more using play coins, Find Mii/StreetPass Quest you can now use Play Coins to have a rabbit "fix" things for you and I believe pressing X on the map screen allows you to see what chests you're missing still? I've finished a large majority of the games so I haven't looked too indepth about it.



ANC said:


> I just started messing around with Mii Plaza last week. I don't know if I'll go for the pay games, but the fishing one does sound like fun. Has anyone managed to get any international street passes this week? I may try to hit a Zone over the weekend.
> 
> I'm near a pretty busy travel hub in a major city once a week, so am normally able to pick up a few Street Passes at a time that way.


I keep meaning to go to Best Buy or McDonalds after work, but I'm usually working late or simply too exhausted to even bother going just for the hits. :/ Might hit one up tomorrow, I'm planning on going out with some friends so maybe along the way.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 25, 2015)

ANC said:


> I just started messing around with Mii Plaza last week. I don't know if I'll go for the pay games, but the fishing one does sound like fun. Has anyone managed to get any international street passes this week? I may try to hit a Zone over the weekend.
> 
> I'm near a pretty busy travel hub in a major city once a week, so am normally able to pick up a few Street Passes at a time that way.



The first five days I went out to all the McDonald's, Burger Kings, Starbucks, and Best Buy in my area. Gotten lots of stuff from Europe and a few from Japan.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2015)

RNG is giving me **** on the fishing game gdi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got the fish I needed.

At size D, not C.

God dammit.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> RNG is giving me **** on the fishing game gdi
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


That's always a hoot and a holler. I currently have 7/9 legendary monsters, but the "C or larger" requirements slow down the game a lot.

I've also put the zombie game to the side. I didn't enjoy it as much as the other games for some reason.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> That's always a hoot and a holler. I currently have 7/9 legendary monsters, but the "C or larger" requirements slow down the game a lot.
> 
> I've also put the zombie game to the side. I didn't enjoy it as much as the other games for some reason.



I managed to beat it all. Got all the colors of all the weapons, and all medals.

I had like 150 play coins saved up yesterday during fishing, so I moved over to a different island once I got colors for what was needed. No sizes were needed on it. RNG blessed me and I cleared the last three fishing spots on it. Got the Kraken. Poseidon Island and the "Catch a rank C Tarpon" is a *****. Tarpons don't even show up ever


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh man, the tarpon. It wouldn't be so bad if the bait wasn't shared with basically every other fish in that fishing spot. I only just passed that challenge myself, after a bunch of tries. The bluefin tuna on the next island is also an *******. You'll see its big silhouette in the water, but instead you'll get one of the other fish or the trash bait (seaweed etc). Seriously, good luck.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Oh man, the tarpon. It wouldn't be so bad if the bait wasn't shared with basically every other fish in that fishing spot. I only just passed that challenge myself, after a bunch of tries. The bluefin tuna on the next island is also an *******. You'll see its big silhouette in the water, but instead you'll get one of the other fish or the trash bait (seaweed etc). Seriously, good luck.



After I got the tarpon, the rest of the island was no big deal.

Finally cleared the island with the Dragon. I can now access the silver islands without a pass!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 25, 2015)

I love Find Mii's story line and that your mii is captured adds mystery to the story (kinda I mean why would they want him/her?)... is it me or i find it cute when miis are sad....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> After I got the tarpon, the rest of the island was no big deal.
> 
> Finally cleared the island with the Dragon. I can now access the silver islands without a pass!


Taking advantage of the Holiday StreetPass weekend there?


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 27, 2015)

I must keep running into passers like you, they NEVER have any puzzle pieces for me, it's like I'm sooooooo close to finishing, no new pieces, no new pieces, no new pieces!! I'll meet 1,000 people, I'm lucky if half give me new pieces! GET THOSE PEOPLE, I WANT THE PUZZLES!!!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Ohh, I never even touched mine and I got streetpass miis, but it's probably from adding friends or something. I don't even take my 3DS out to walk about on sleep mode very often, but I did gather play coins once through running around at a friend's house though xD


----------



## Silversea (Dec 27, 2015)

Ultimate Angler I cleared a while ago, except for the golden fish. What a nightmare they are.

You need a minimum 2-3 attempts to catch the golden fish, and most time I never have more than 3 or 4 baits that they actually go for. And I've had many attempts with trash on 3/4 or 2/3 casts, so it ruins that attempt immediately.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2016)

Silversea said:


> Ultimate Angler I cleared a while ago, except for the golden fish. What a nightmare they are.
> 
> You need a minimum 2-3 attempts to catch the golden fish, and most time I never have more than 3 or 4 baits that they actually go for. And I've had many attempts with trash on 3/4 or 2/3 casts, so it ruins that attempt immediately.



i finally just beat the ****ing last island i stg


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 5, 2016)

I still play the Streetpass games but not as much because I have Animal Crossing new leaf and that stops me from getting a lot of play coins. The Streetpass games are fun I have completed Find Mii and Find Mii2 I'm still working on getting all of the hats. The fishing game is very fun I cleared all of the island but still missing some golden fish. They are really hard to get. As for the puzzle game I'm still working on that. And the streetpass battle game is fun still trying to get to rank 20.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2016)

So, thoughts on the new games?

I'm still messing around with the old ones. My brother and sister now have 3DSes


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 4, 2016)

i don't really play any of them because i haven't had any streetpasses in forever rip

i've only ever played streetpass quest 1+2, puzzle swap and slot car racers/whatever it's called because those are the only ones i have.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> So, thoughts on the new games?
> 
> I'm still messing around with the old ones. My brother and sister now have 3DSes



I liked the car game since you got that for free and that hat was kinda nice. I love how lazy they are with EU names, like basically naming them Streetpass ___ rather than keeping the NA names lol.

I will probably get 'em all because hats so yeah. Basically SPMP that's like the only thing I play on my 3ds aside from yoshi's new island lol


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I liked the car game since you got that for free and that hat was kinda nice. I love how lazy they are with EU names, like basically naming them Streetpass ___ rather than keeping the NA names lol.


It's more that NA doesn't keep the Japanese names, as the StreetPass games share the same names in Japan and PAL regions. In general, translations done by NOE are closer to what is said/used in Japan, NOA uses more freedom when translating, which has both its advantages and disadvantages.

I haven't gotten the new games yet besides the racing game, which is pretty fun and easy to understand. Looking forward to getting them all though, and hopefully these new games will force people in my area to take their 3DS with them more often.
I also like that people with Premium got a badge with this update. It's a small thing, but it's something.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

Really, I had no idea cause they sounded really silly after seeing the names on the NA consoles lol.

And yeah the badge was cool even if it looks hilarious in certain costumes haha.

Yeah, would be neat if more people actually cared about their 'plaza. I hate getting people who have like 3 puzzle pieces you already have lol.


----------



## zoetrope (Sep 4, 2016)

I wish I could take the badge off TBH.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 4, 2016)

Suckered myself into buying the new bundle and I haven't played any of the new games as I want to finish my other StreetPass games. I do enjoy the fluid smoothness of the plaza after the update as I can get through games quicker on my New 3DS XL and move onto my main 3DS games.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 5, 2016)

i love the mystery theme around Monster Manor... but Find Mii has got to be my favorite out of them <3 MEDIEVAL FIGHTING FTW


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

I like find mii/sp quest but the secret quest is really tedious since you pretty much need 300 play coins for the gold key, lmao.


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)

I do kind of like a few of the games they added. But strangely, some of them looks like they can get boring quite quickly once cleared.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

V-drift said:


> I do kind of like a few of the games they added. But strangely, some of them looks like they can get boring quite quickly once cleared.



Yeah some are really quick, like have this and that funds and you are done unless you really wanna get everything etc.

Tbh I don't get the Treak/explorer game thing, too rng with pretty much everything and that camera thing/aiming is way too flimsy. Also I dislike the food one because it's too much luck with the colors/miis you actually get.


----------



## V-drift (Oct 4, 2016)

Imagine how I feel after doing the Mansion game with a lot of bad luck to find one stairs. I end up overleveled and get bored onced cleared. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

V-drift said:


> Imagine how I feel after doing the Mansion game with a lot of bad luck to find one stairs. I end up overleveled and get bored onced cleared. XD



well i can hardly proceed because that little ****er of a game keeps freezing on me -_- but yeah i like the idea but yeah gg finishing it anytime soon also gg nintendo update buggers


----------

